# Sd9?



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a 9mm and don't necessarily want to spend a lot of money. It will be primarily used to shoot at the range (cheaper ammo than my 40, 380 and 357). I've considered the Springfield XD9 (I have the XD40) or a Beretta PX4, but Gander Mountain has the S&W sd9/40 on sale for $399. 

Anyone got any experience/comments on the SD's? What I can find on the web is mostly folks saying they are an improvement over the sigma's but not to the level of the M&P's.


----------



## WildWest (Oct 13, 2012)

Just over a month ago I purchased the SD9 VE. I have presently a round count of 1200 with everything from cheap FMJ, to defensive JHP. I've stuck to 115 and 124 grain standard pressure loads. There have been precisely zero malfunctions and I finally broke down and cleaned the gun for the first time. I have found this to be a thoroughly accurate and fine gun. The trigger initially was a tough gritty. After breaking it in, it may not be as crisp as some name brand snobs prefer, but I'm shooting 2.5 to 3 inch groups at 7.5 yards and 3 to 4 inch groups at 15 yards. That will do. And zero malfunctions! I find the grip angle to be very comfortable, much superior to other more expensive Austrian grip angles. For just over $320 the price difference between the more expensive models leaves a great deal of funds for ammunition which leads to more practice, which leads to better performance from the shooter. Did I mention zero malfunctions!


----------

